# quotes



## peanutbutterjellytime (Jan 1, 2009)

looking for a particular quote somebody used. can i find it on the members list?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Try the advanced search

use whatever exact words you can remember from the quote

Post what you remember and maybe some one will know it.


----------

